# Quadrajet Carb Help.....



## Lathedog67 (Apr 17, 2020)

I just picked up a rebuild Carb for my 68 LeMans. I haven't seen one of these carbs in years so I'm a little fuzzy.. There are two little rubber plug looking things between the smaller butterflies. Do these stay on or are they for shipping? This isnt my carb but it has the same looking "caps" on it in the same spot...

Sorry for my ignorance..lol

Thanks for any help....


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

they stay on
from factory these were plugs ... I think there is 2 drill hole tubes in a Y shape behind each
and the "plug' liked to leak /weep/ drip after a few years of heat cycles
its probably an epoxy of some kind ... 
very very common on good rebuilds 

st

some one else will post up better description


----------



## Dukes67 (Jun 19, 2018)

As mentioned those are probably epoxied with marine glue. Notorious for leaking. I have seen them tapped and sealed with a set screw and sealant to cure the problem.


----------

